# Routers internet connection keeps dropping off



## xxbdgxxwicked (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello i have been having issues with my internet for months now, my router just randomly loses its internet connection over and over everyday.
I used to have slow internet with verizon so i changed to comcast and after i changed to comcast this problem started, when i called comcast they said that it has to be interference from an unknown source so they were not much help. I have a Wireless-N 150 Router model WNR1000v2 and it came with a modem. Things i have tried are changing my security to WPA2-PSK[AES] which it saiid would increase my connectivity..did not, i have changed my channel also didnt solve the problem. If someone could help with this problem it would be appreciated
btw:I have had this problem with 2 different routers and modems so far. And i have 2 desktops and 2 laptops connected to this. 1 desktop is hooked straight into the router and the other 3 are wireless.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

Just for clarity - your router loses it connection multiple times per day, correct? If you connect directly to the cable modem do you have the same problem?


----------



## xxbdgxxwicked (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes the computer that is connected directly to it also loses the connection.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

Sounds very much like an ISP related problem. If you connect directly to the modem and lose connections then you need to talk to your ISP about it. You probably already tried this and got nowhere. The trick is to call and insist and getting to second level support rather than getting stuck with the same troubleshooting steps over and over again.

I say this only because you say that you have had this problem hard wired directly to the modem itself - eliminating everything but the ISP and your PC AND you say that another pc using the same connection fails to have the problem.

Of course you should make sure that you have the latest drivers for you pc and the latest firmware for your router. I know we've elimated the router from the equation by connecting directly to the modem, but just in case, it's worth a try.


----------



## xxbdgxxwicked (Mar 5, 2011)

Actually everything connected to this loses the internet connection. Not just that one all my computers and my xbox lose the connection.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i had the same problem i argued for months with my isp then i found this and no problem since

Unidentified Networks - Set as Private or Public - Windows 7 Forums

i used the last one and merged


----------

